# 2 English butterflies, what size hutch?



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

A friend of mine has a male English Butterfly, he's just been neutered and now my friend is getting a female from a breeder in 2 months or so.

He's wondering what size of hutch/cage/enclosure they would need to live happily? His male is indoors, and they will both live together inside (but in a hutch, not free roaming).

Any ideas? He has someone who can build him one if he has a design, any designs you would recommend? Pictures for inspiration would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## pets-life (Jul 28, 2009)

You might find some interesting tips in the articles here.

Articles On Pet Rabbits Housing, Toys And Accessories


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hi 
the rspca, reccomend at least 6ft x 2ft x 2ft, personally a wendy house or a shed would make a better home


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you! Seeing how beautiful English rabbits are, hse made me want my own! Sadly my bunny hates other bunnies, and I don't have space for another hutch, so this dream will have to be on hold for a little while.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

aww thats a shame have u tried taking her to a rescue to be bonded with another bunny? they normally do a good job and can try other bunnies. Rabbits are happiest with company. also female rabbits are very territorial of there space and will attack any new rabbits in it, particularly if shes not been de sexed.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> aww thats a shame have u tried taking her to a rescue to be bonded with another bunny? they normally do a good job and can try other bunnies. Rabbits are happiest with company. also female rabbits are very territorial of there space and will attack any new rabbits in it, particularly if shes not been de sexed.


She did have a companion, but he passed away. She's seven now, and just won't tolerate another, we have tried. Don't worry though, she gets plenty time with the humans instead.  And next time, we'll get a pair the same age.


----------

